# Need source for new/rebuilt KA24E



## Peanut (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello everyone!

So I've been having some issues with my truck as of late. Some time ago, I'm fairly certain I heard the timing chain tensioner get sucked into the chain and destroy itself. It's been on my to do list to fix it, but with my job keeping me away from home so much, I haven't been here to remember it.

Lately it's been having issues starting up. I went over all my electrical connections and came up dry. I worked around it for a while as the truck typically started fine when cold, but once the engine was hot, there was no hope of it restarting. I swapped the starter, hoping to cure it, but it didn't help in the least.

Last night I went to start up my truck and the engine was still pretty warm. It didn't want to start, but then I heard a pinging sound and it fired up. :balls: But I knew instantly it didn't sound right, but it didn't sound horrendous. I made the short drive home very slowly and parked it immediately. :lame:

Talked with a mechanic friend today and we're starting to figure out the best way to fix all of this. He's worried that I may have skipped a tooth on the timing gear and bent my valves among other things. (He's actually got a mile long list of worries and ideas, but motors aren't my thing and honestly half of what he said turned to white noise.)

So we're discussing the best way to go about this. He says there's a tiny chance I didn't cause too much damage to the motor and it wouldn't be overly painful to fix everything, but he's also worried that it could become an expensive endeavor for me if he starts taking it apart and finds lots of trashed parts.

He has a guy that he uses for rebuilding motors, but he's also thinking it could be cheaper and faster on me to buy a new motor for my truck. 

A quick Google search has produced a couple of highly untrustworthy companies that sell crappy rebuilds and don't stand behind their products (so the BBB site says.) So I'm wondering if any of you have a place you'd recommend or if any of you here rebuild them and would be interested in selling me one (We can even play the, "Core Charge" game where you get my current motor back to rebuild and resale later!)

If we go with having his guy rebuild it, I'm going to want to use Nissan parts (I've seen too many horror stories on here about using non-OEM parts.) including the timing chain kit in the sticky in the forum. What are preferred sites for finding other parts when we find we need them?

What's your take on swapping in a rebuilt motor? 

TL;DR: Made a mess of my engine, need to either rebuild or swap. Opinions and sources?


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you done a compression test? 

Have you pulled any codes?

Have you removed the timing cover to inspect the chain?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I also think you need to have it thoroughly tested and diagnosed before just jumping off ship and spending for another motor. I've replaced a lot of engines over the years, and even I can't tell you what will work out best for you. Used, rebuilt or brand new... they all are usually only as good as the installer is at doing his job correctly, as well as repairing and replacing all the externals that might cause further problems with the replacement engine. Even something as minor as a bad radiator cap can cause the new motor to become overheated. Then, there you are again.

All that said... we've used a ton of locally, machine shop, rebuilt long blocks with great success, several used complete JDM engines imported directly from Japan, a few brand new crate motors, and a whole lot of salvaged engines from a local junk yard. 

All in all, they have worked out very well, but from the economic stand point, buying from the local auto salvage yard has probably been the best deal. It's a gamble, but if your guy is honest and the mileage has been faithfully recorded, it can be the best choice for many people.

We've also bought a few rebuilt long blocks from AutoZone with no problems, but you are talking a couple of thousand bucks for the bare motor and then all the extras, plus labor. 

I'd want to know exactly what's wrong with my engine first, then weigh out all my options. 

-Roger


----------

